# ارجو مساعدتي في مادة ستركشر 1



## المهندس/ابو قصي (18 ديسمبر 2011)

يا بشمهندسين ارجو منكم تنزيل محاضرات عن موضوع influnce lines بالعربي ازا امكن انا مش فاهم هالموضوع ومحتاج افهمو بالعربي رجاء


----------



## wissam 1973 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~fanous/ce332/influence/homepage.html

by the way it's used in some methods for structures analysis , it's hard to understand the subject for the first time seeing but then it will be so easy to use, when you will graduate you will never hear about it then


----------

